
Spotify's “Sorry” 404 Page - gillis
https://yearinmusic.spotify.com/en-CA/four-o-four
======
_RPM
-webkit-user-select:none on text is a thing I see done on a lot of web pages lately (past couple years), what is the point?

~~~
LesZedCB
Well, sometimes it is a clean presentation to not be able to select text. You
know when you just randomly click and hold the mouse then you end up
highlighting half of the interface as well as the text? That is "immersion
breaking" for web apps, or whatever the real word is.

In this specific case, it's still broken because the cursor still changes to
the selection cursor. Oh well.

~~~
_RPM
they should have done `cursor: default` for the html element selector in the
CSS file as well.

------
moftz
I guess the joke is that there is a Justin Bieber song called "Sorry". At
least I think what's going on here. "404s and Heartbreak" with a pic of Kanye
West would have been something else along this line.

~~~
lopatin
Yeah I don't get it. I guess the only other thing that stood out for me was
that the message is "Sorry something went wrong" except that 404 is a user
error. "Sorry" is usually used for 500s.

------
josegonzalez
A quora post linking to some: [https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-funniest-
HTTP-404-Error-M...](https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-funniest-
HTTP-404-Error-Message-pages)

The company I work at (SeatGeek) used to have a 404 bunny, but it's been
removed, so here it is in case someone wants to see it:
[https://www.pinterest.com/pin/252764597806356312/](https://www.pinterest.com/pin/252764597806356312/)

------
Minty415
Bloomberg's is funny.
[http://www.bloomberg.com/404](http://www.bloomberg.com/404)

~~~
ahazred8ta
kudos to the economist-themed
[http://www.ft.com/intl/404](http://www.ft.com/intl/404) page

------
wellsjohnston
this is actually spotify's 404 page
[https://www.spotify.com/us/asdifasdfsdf/](https://www.spotify.com/us/asdifasdfsdf/)

The one linked to was made specifically for the year in music campaign.

~~~
dingaling
Even that makes a pleasant change from the usual blame-the-user verbiage on
404s.

Or Google's useless and annoying "Something went wrong, that's all we know."

------
KnightHawk3
I don't see what we are looking at, can anyone enlighten me?

------
tvon
I once had a 404 page that was a photo of Ronald Reagan with the caption "I
don't recall the page you're looking for". I thought that was pretty good.

